# Front Right/Left dipped beam defective message with both lighst working.



## Titek (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, so I'm new here but not new to cars. I recently bought a 2006 Passat 2.0T and upgraded the headlights with another HID set. The car DRL which I know is an issue with HID, but I installed a relay harness and capacitors to counteract the issue. Now I'm getting the Front left/right dipped beam defective message along with the yellow bulb light in the dashboard but both headlight work fine. Another issue is that the passenger side will turn on only every other time, meaning if i start the car the light won't be on and I have to turn it off and start it again to light it up. If anyone has dealt with this issue before and has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------

